# "Bloating" After Eating?



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

After Chance eats, he gets a rounded belly but once it's digested, he's thin again. Which causes everyone to tell me I don't feed him enough when I do.







(He eats 3x a day, 1 cup at each meal and he eats Natural Balance Venison & Sweet Potato. This is after upping it a monthish ago from 2 cups but the extra cup hasn't done much but he did grow some in that time) He doesn't have worms or anything. He's 14 months old so he's still growing which I'm guessing is his problem.

Anyone else have this problem? Any ideas for getting it so he actually gains weight with his food and keeps it on?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Does he eat really fast? 1 cup of food really shouldn't "show" that much.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Back in my kibble days, I was feeding about 5 cups a day to my dogs when they were that age. Each dog is different and each kibble has a different amount of calories in it, so if your dog is too thin, feed more.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

On what are you basing the assumption that you're feeding him enough? Seems to me that if he's too thin, the first step should be to feed him more. 3 cups a day really isn't that much. Our adult males eat more than that. And at 14 months old he's a growing teenager, so he's going to eat more than an adult would. Also, different dogs have different metabolisms, just like with people some need to eat more or less than the average to keep a healthy weight.

Before adding more food though, make sure he really is too thin. You can't trust the opinions of general pet owners, and even a lot of vets, on that issue. The tendency of most pet owners is to keep their dogs too fat. What they consider just right is a rotund lard belly, and dogs who are actually at a healthy weight are considered too thin.

Best way to gage if he really is underweight is to run your hands down his sides. You should be able to easily feel his ribs. If you can't, he's too fat. If he feels boney, or you can see his ribs, he's too thin and needs to eat more.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

He eats fairly slow. (I soak his kibble btw so I'm sure thats another reason for more of the roundness) He used to be a really fast eater and would be done in like 30 seconds S) but once he realized food would be coming every day, he slowed down. But that was back when I first got him.

See, he doesn't seem thin to me. I look at him and feel him (I run my hands down him each day because it frustrates me that I don't see where people are coming from saying he needs to eat more) and he just seems at a good weight to me. *shrugs* I just get everyone telling me he's too thin. I keep trying to tell myself that the VET hasn't said anything so he can't possibly be that bad off but when your friends and family are basically saying you starve your dog, it hurts. =/


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Well, if he's really not too thin and is at a good weight, ignore the ignorent people who can't tell a healthy dog from a fat one. Or if you're up to it, try to educate them.







I know it can be frustrating, but ultimately it's the health of the dog that is most important.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

He also gets extra things in his food a few times a week. Like yogurt, eggs, raw meats, ect. But his main source of food is his kibble.

I do try and educate people. I try to explain how bad GSD hips can be and how much pressure it is on joints and stuff to be over weight. He's a healthy dog who's got a ton of energy. We do lots of exercising which burns off a lot of what he eats so yeah, he is on the slim side but I wouldn't say he's underweight. He's got lots of muscle, bright eyes and is always wearing a smile. If he's starved and unhappy, he certinally doesn't show it. XD


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildOn what are you basing the assumption that you're feeding him enough? Seems to me that if he's too thin, the first step should be to feed him more. 3 cups a day really isn't that much. Our adult males eat more than that. And at 14 months old he's a growing teenager, so he's going to eat more than an adult would. Also, different dogs have different metabolisms, just like with people some need to eat more or less than the average to keep a healthy weight.
> 
> Before adding more food though, make sure he really is too thin. You can't trust the opinions of general pet owners, and even a lot of vets, on that issue. The tendency of most pet owners is to keep their dogs too fat. What they consider just right is a rotund lard belly, and dogs who are actually at a healthy weight are considered too thin.
> 
> Best way to gage if he really is underweight is to run your hands down his sides. You should be able to easily feel his ribs. If you can't, he's too fat. If he feels boney, or you can see his ribs, he's too thin and needs to eat more.


Agree 100 percent - Jesse is 9 months old and is thin but perfect just as Chris states and he eats 4 cups of Orijen every day (divided into 2 meals) - some days a little more on days he is over active like daycare days. I get comments all the time from people saying he is too thin and I correct them very fast. They think he should be a tubby puppy.


----------

